# A Conversation With My 12 Year Old Self



## Michael. (Jun 3, 2013)

.
A Conversation With My 12 Year Old Self



http://tinyurl.com/kfm698g

.​


----------



## That Guy (Jun 3, 2013)

I remember seeing this awhile back.  Excellent!  Thanks for posting it here, Michael.


----------

